# Umstieg auf Windows 8



## smilo84 (3. November 2012)

Hey, habe mal ne Frage: Wer von euch hat schon auf Windows 8 umgestellt bzw. will dies in naher Zukunft tun? Bin mit Windows 7 eigentlich noch recht zufrieden.


----------



## smilo84 (3. November 2012)

Achso, wenn ihr euer Betriebssystem umstellt oder schon umgestellt habt: Auf welche Windows 8 Version?


----------



## hifumi (3. November 2012)

Nun, ich habe kürzlich auf Windows 7 umgestellt weil Xcom nicht richtig unter XP läuft. (Hätte glaube ich auch Workarounds gegeben, aber anscheind auch wieder buggy...)
Bis dahin war ich mit XP vollends zufrieden. Ich wüsst nicht was es für Gründe geben könnte auf Windows 8 umzusteigen, es sei denn man hat jetzt so nen Touch Monitor oder irgendwas in der Richtung.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. November 2012)

Windows 8 Pro. G_ründe gibt es genügend. Mit nem Touchmonitor hat das nix zu tun. Die neue Benutzeroberfläche lässt sich auch mit ner Maus und Tastatur super intuitiv steuern - wer aber alles schwarz sehen muss bitteschön


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2012)

Na ja, mir bietet Windows 8 zuwenig neues, dafür muss ich kein Geld ausgeben. Solange Win 7 läuft, bleib ich dabei.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2012)

also wer Win 7 hat braucht auch eigentlich kein 8, ist ja nicht so als wenn das aufhört zu funktionieren, aber wenn man noch XP hat, kann man sich auch den Spaß machen und ein Update auf Win 8 machen, vorallem weil die Kacheln ja auch nur ein kleiner Teil ist, der zwar am meisten ausgeschlachtet wurde, aber auch nur deshalb weil man´s am besten zeigen kann, außerdem gibt das ja eh immer noch den Desktop und wie lange hängt man schon da rum? Oft nur solange bis Steam oder Firefox gestartet wurden


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

Du kannst ja mal hier schauen: Windows 8: Besser als gedacht - Einsteiger-Tipps und Upgrade-Beratung


Wenn Du win7 hast, ist ein Umstieg an sich völlig unsinnig. Bislang ist noch nichts in Aussicht, wofür man Win8 wirklich BRAUCHT. Hättest Du Vista, wäre das günstige Upgrade durchaus eine Überlegung wert, und wenn Du sogar nur XP hättest, wäre ein Wechsel sogar eine Empfehlung - nicht weil Win8 besser als WIn7 ist, sondern weil Du das Win8-Upgrade zum halben Preis des Preises von Win7 bekommst und Win8 so gut wie alle Vorteile von WIn7 beinhaltet.


Wobei ich grad nicht weiß: wenn man Upgraded, kann man dann selber entscheiden, ob 32 oder 64 Bit? Denn XP hat ja kaum einer als 64Bit-Version, für moderne PCs aber ist 32Bit nicht mehr zu empfehlen... wäre ja blöd, wenn bei XP 32Bit nur auf 32Bit-Win8 geupdatet werden kann...


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2012)

Ich habe letztens eine Kundenlaptop von Win 7 auf 8 geupdated, ich konnte zwischen 32 und 64 Bit auswählen. Ich denke die Auswahl erscheint bei jeder Installation/Update.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens eine Kundenlaptop von Win 7 auf 8 geupdated, ich konnte zwischen 32 und 64 Bit auswählen. Ich denke die Auswahl erscheint bei jeder Installation/Update.


Ich hab für 32 und 64bit je eine eigene DVD.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. November 2012)

ja ich auch. aber ein Menü zur Versionsabfrage kam bei mir nicht. Wenn du Windows 7 32bit upgadest und dann die x64 dvd eingelegt hast - kommt nur: "Bitte x86 DVD einlegen" genauso ist es wenn man 64bit mit der 32bit Verison upgraden möchte   dann halt nur x64 DVD einlegen...


----------



## lolxd999 (3. November 2012)

Hab auch geupgradet (welch fürchterliches Wort ) und muss sagen es läuft richtig gut. Wie Crysisheld schon geschrieben hat ist die Metro UI nach kurzer Einarbeitung super zu bedienen , das System fährt schneller hoch und es sind schon einige passable Apps im Store (Mein Favorit : Jetpack Joyride ). Wenn ein Upgrade dann aber bis zum 01.Januar 2013 (oder 30.Januar weiß nicht mehr genau) denn danach gibts die günstige 30€(Download)/50€(DVD) nicht mehr , nur noch die teurere Vollversion.

Ich kann W8 nur empfehlen


----------



## Shorty484 (4. November 2012)

> Ich hab für 32 und 64bit je eine eigene DVD.



Sorry, hast recht, die Auswahl kam beim Installieren von Win 7 auf dem alten PC, Win 8 waren zwei DVD's. Mein Fehler, Gedächtnis halt


----------



## Kwengie (5. November 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Windows 8 Pro. G_ründe gibt es genügend. Mit nem Touchmonitor hat das nix zu tun. Die neue Benutzeroberfläche lässt sich auch mit ner Maus und Tastatur super intuitiv steuern - wer aber alles schwarz sehen muss bitteschön


 
das mußt Du mir mal näher erleutern, denn was hat das mit "schwarz sehen" zu tun?

Jedenfalls liebst Du es umständlicher...


----------



## smilo84 (6. November 2012)

Also ich kann mich mit der neuen Bedienoberfläche nicht recht anfreunden. Der Zwang auf Smartphones, Tablets und PC's UNBEDINGT das selbe Betriebssystem zu nutzen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der richtige Weg. Dafür sind die Unterschiede zwischen PC und den mobilen Endgeräten in der Bedienung einfach zu groß... 

Ich meine "wir" sind ja recht fit und kämen damit bestimmt nach etwas Einarbeitung gut klar, aber wenn ich überlege das sich mein Vater einen neuen PC mit Windows 8 kauft, der ist damit doch total überfordert. Bin froh, dass er mit Win XP mitlerweile einigermaßen zurecht kommt...


----------



## Vordack (6. November 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> das mußt Du mir mal näher erleutern, denn was hat das mit "schwarz sehen" zu tun?
> 
> Jedenfalls liebst Du es umständlicher...


 
Ich formulöiere es mal für Dich etwas um...

...für Leute die alles negativ sehen müssen...



Ich persönich habe Windows 7, das Angebot für 30 Euro reizt mich schon doch ich denke nach Win Vista und Win 7 setze ich jetzt mal eine Generation aus.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Also, ich werde auf jeden Fall, sobald ich für meinen PC eine neue, größere SSD mit 128 oder 256GB bekomme, meine jetzige 64GB-SSD in mein Notebook einbauen, Win Vista installieren und dann das Upgrade auf Win8 holen. Besonders bei (nicht brandneuen) Notebooks scheint Win8 enorme Schübe zu bringen, auch was Kleinigkeiten angeht wie zB Connecten ins WLAN usw. - mein Notebook wird nämlich spätestens 3-4 Mnate nach einer Vista-Install immer so *richtig* lahm, zB erst 2Min nach Desktop-Laden kann man Programme wirklich nutzen, bei mehreren Tabs im Browser wird alles zäh, hängt sich fast auf usw. TROTZ 2x2,8GHz und 4GB RAM...


----------



## ProSey (14. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich werde auf jeden Fall, sobald ich für meinen PC eine neue, größere SSD mit 128 oder 256GB bekomme, meine jetzige 64GB-SSD in mein Notebook einbauen, Win Vista installieren und dann das Upgrade auf Win8 holen. Besonders bei (nicht brandneuen) Notebooks scheint Win8 enorme Schübe zu bringen, auch was Kleinigkeiten angeht wie zB Connecten ins WLAN usw. - mein Notebook wird nämlich spätestens 3-4 Mnate nach einer Vista-Install immer so *richtig* lahm, zB erst 2Min nach Desktop-Laden kann man Programme wirklich nutzen, bei mehreren Tabs im Browser wird alles zäh, hängt sich fast auf usw. TROTZ 2x2,8GHz und 4GB RAM...


 
Ist das nur ne Annahme, oder weiss du das Windows 8 performancemäßig besser liegt? Ist bei Windows 8 primär an der Performance, oder auch an der Funktionalität gearbeitet worden?


----------



## smilo84 (15. November 2012)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Schon erste Berichte?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2012)

Werde mir mit dem neuen Rechner auch kein Win 8 antun.
Im Moment krebse ich mich noch mit der Win7-Enterprise-Version durch, aber kurz bevor ich mein neues System zusammenstelle, werde ich mich bemühen die W7-64-Bit-Version (oder gar als 32- und 64-bit- refurbished-Bundle) günstig zu erstehen. Win8 ist für mich keine Option, da für mich keine relevanten Vorteile erkennbar sind.


----------



## svd (15. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79;9527456[... schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment krebse ich mich noch mit der Win7-*Enterprise*-Version durch...
> [...]


 
Also, das war war ja mal klar...


----------



## SierraX (14. Dezember 2012)

Bin totaler Fan von Microsoft und habe deshalb mein gesamtes PC- Arsenal auf Windows 8 aktualisiert! Die Aktualisierung von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 dauert nur einige Minuten.

Viele Nutzer beklagen sich über das Kachel- System, zu unrecht. Ist vielleicht anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, bringt aber trotzdem viele nützliche Features mit sich! Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, dass der Startprozess deutlich schneller ist, als beim Windows 7.

Es gibt einige Mängel, zugegeben. Beispielsweise hab' ich manchmal Probleme mit den automatischen Updates und Kompatibilitäten. Hat man aber mal alles auf Windows 8 ausgerichtet, läuft es super!

Als Microsoft Freak sah ich mich gezwungen, zusätzlich das Lumia 920 von Nokia anzuschaffen. Das System hat mich von Anfang an überzeugt!

Ein Umstieg auf Windows 8 lohnt sich definitiv! Lad' dir bei Gelegenheit noch das 'Windows Media Center' auf den Computer, sobald du Windows 8 installiert hast. Ist bis Januar kostenlos erhältlich und erweitert das Betriebssystem um einige Features.

Microsoft an die Macht!


----------



## Kwengie (20. Dezember 2012)

SierraX schrieb:


> ...
> Viele Nutzer beklagen sich über das Kachel- System, zu unrecht.


... woher weißt Du, was wir als gut befinden sollen?


> Ein Umstieg auf Windows 8 lohnt sich definitiv! Lad' dir bei Gelegenheit noch das 'Windows Media Center' auf den Computer, sobald du Windows 8 installiert hast. Ist bis Januar kostenlos erhältlich und erweitert das Betriebssystem um einige Features.
> 
> Microsoft an die Macht!



für Dich hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt, aber nicht für mich und daher bitte ich Dich, von solchen Phrasen in Zukunft abzusehen, da der Mensch individuell ist und es eventuell nicht mag, was Du magst.


PS:
Der Mecia-Center kostet weitere 10,00 Euro und es gibt bessere und günstiger bzw. kostenlose Alternativen.

Mit Windows 9 oder Blue wird der Browser kostenpflichtig werden... *lol*




Nachtrag:
Habe grade eine WerbeMail von Nokia bezüglich des neuen Lumia bekommen und persönlich muß ich sagen, daß die Kacheloptik häßlich und totalst unübersichtlich ist. 
Für mich ist das Handy/ Smartphone seit einiger Zeit zum Uhrenersatz geworden und auf diesem möchte ich auch an meine Termine erinnert werden.
Das sind meine Anforderungen an ein Betriebssystem...


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ...Der Media-Center kostet weitere 10,00 Euro ...



"Windows 8 Media Center Pack ist für kurze Zeit kostenlos auf dieser Angebotsseite von Windows.com erhältlich...Das Angebot gilt vom 26. Oktober 2012 bis zum 31. Januar 2013 und ist auf einen Product Key pro E-Mail-Adresse beschränkt.Sie können dieses Angebot in Anspruch nehmen, wenn auf Ihrem PC Windows 8 Pro ausgeführt wird."

=> Features hinzuf


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2012)

@Kwengie

Hast du es mittlerweile mal ausprobiert oder meckerst du einfach um des Meckerns willen?
Klar kannst du das optische beurteilen wenn du was siehst, aber nicht das funktionelle.

Um etwas ablehnen zu können, sollte man es auch kennen - alles andere wäre arrogant.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Kwengie
> 
> Hast du es mittlerweile mal ausprobiert oder meckerst du einfach um des Meckerns willen?
> Klar kannst du das optische beurteilen wenn du was siehst, aber nicht das funktionelle.
> ...


 
also in Anbetracht der tollen Gegenargumente, warum die Kacheln doof sein sollen ... naja, man kann´s sich es denken
Btw.: hat irgendwer mal überhaupt ein intelligenten Kontrapunkt zu den Kacheln gehört der nicht um den Punkt eiert, das es auf Smartphones Tablets genauso aussieht oder das man so tut als ob es den Desktop nicht mehr gäbe?


----------



## Kwengie (20. Dezember 2012)

@worrel: 
okay, danke für die Info

@golani79:
ich brauch nichts auszuprobieren und ein funktionsfähiges Windows, mit dem ich höchst zufrieden bin, zu zerschießen.
Mir gefällt seit Anfang an Windows8 nicht, weil ich kein "HandyBetriebssystem" auf meinem Rechner haben will und ich dieses OS für zu umständlich halte.
Für mobile Geräte gerne, aber nicht für den guten alten Desktop-PC und ich habe nur die Aussage von SierraX kritiesiert, daß er unsere Kritik betreffs der Kachelbadromantik nicht nachvollziehen kann und wir es trotzdem installieren sollen.
Meine Botschaft war, die Du nicht verstanden hast, daß Du einem Menschen keine rosa Bettwäsche verkaufen kannst, wenn dieser diese Farbe nicht mag. Als VW-Fahrer kannst Du mir ebensowenig einen BMW aufschwatzen...

PS:
Da Du von funktionell sprichst, ist Windows7 das funktionellere Betriebssystem, mit dem ich auch richtig arbeiten kann und zwischen verschiedene Programme hin- und her springen kann, obwohl Windows7 gegenüber Vista benutzerunfreundlich geworden ist.



> oder das man so tut als ob es den Desktop nicht mehr gäbe?


... als sogenannte "Handyapp" und diese muß ich immer separat starten.
Und komme bitte nicht mit Drittanbietern, die diesen Fehler von MS wieder ausbügeln.



> tollen Gegenargumente, warum die Kacheln doof


... überzeuge uns doch mal vom Gegenteil und wie ich unter anderem schrieb, benutze ich mein Handy/ Smartphone seit geraumer Zeit als Uhrersatz. Ich brauch nicht die Neuigkeiten zu Facebook & Co. lesen oder sehen, wie das Wetter wird.
Außerdem wäre mir das auch zu teuer und zu kostspielig, immer "online" (I-Net) sein zu müssen, auch unterwegs, damit diese Kacheln richtig funktionieren.
Für mich ist dies und das ist mein persönliches Empfinden, welches ich niemanden aufdrängen möchte, zu viel Spielerei, wenn es auf meinem Desktop wie in einem Bordell blinkt und blitzt, wie Terence Hill sich in Nobody geäußert hat.
Seit Windows 3.11 bevorzuge ich einen ziemlich aufgeräumten Desktop und bis heute hat sich daran nichts geändert.
Die StandardIcons halt und jetzt sind es ein bisserl mehr, weil ich auch modde.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @golani79:
> ich brauch nichts auszuprobieren [...]





Kwengie schrieb:


> Mir gefällt seit Anfang an Windows8 nicht, weil ich kein "HandyBetriebssystem" auf meinem Rechner haben will und ich dieses OS für zu umständlich halte.


 
Diese beiden Aussagen stehen schon so sehr im Widerspruch, dass man eigentlich gar nicht mehr weiterreden muss.

Des Weiteren sehe ich von SierraX keine explizite Aussage, dass du dir Windows 8 installieren sollst.
Klingt für mich eher so, als ober davon ausgegangen wäre, dass du es installiert hast, da er ja generell einfach nur nen Hinweis auf den Media Center Download gibt, der bis Ende Jänner kostenlos ist und derzeit und somit auch noch nichts kostet, was du ja auch kritisierst.

Vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich mal ein wenig näher mit bestimmten Dingen beschäftigen, bevor du es von Grund auf ablehnst und Argumente bringst, die du eigentlich gar nicht belegen kannst, weil du es eben nicht kennst.


----------



## Kwengie (20. Dezember 2012)

> Diese beiden Aussagen stehen schon so sehr im Widerspruch, dass man eigentlich gar nicht mehr weiterreden muss.


... wenn Du meinst, dann meinst Du halt.
Mit Dir zu streiten, das bringt nichts und da wir eh bald das Fest der Liebe haben, also was solls?

Laß Dir aber gesagt sein,
daß Du mir kein OS aufschwatzen kannst, was mir nicht gefällt und auch nicht zusagt.
Ich will mit dem BS und den Programmen wie bisher arbeiten können und nicht noch tausend Tastenkombis kennen, nur weil MS das will.




> Des Weiteren sehe ich von SierraX keine explizite Aussage


diese enthält nur den Hinweis, daß man das MediaCenter noch erwerben soll, aber, daß der Umstieg sich auf Win8 sich defentiv lohnen soll, halte ich für fraglich. Für ihn war der Umstieg lohnenswert und das sollte meiner Meinung auch so geschrieben werden, weil es sich so liest, daß er *allen* zu einem Umstieg rät.
Außerdem ist mir das auch neu mit dem MediaCenter, da ich bezüglich einer eMail von MS noch nicht informiert worden bin. Ich weiß nur nur von der 30,00 Euro-Aktion bis nächstem Monat.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2012)

1. Sehe das nicht als Streit, sondern Diskussion.

2. Will dir niemand was aufschwätzen - ganz besonders nicht ich.

3. Kann jeder verwenden, was er / sie will.

4. Wie will man etwas kritisieren bzw. Argumente dagegen bringen, wenn man etwas nicht kennt? Das ist mein Hauptaspekt um den es mir hier geht. Um nichts anderes.


----------



## Kwengie (20. Dezember 2012)

> Wie will man etwas kritisieren bzw. Argumente dagegen bringen, wenn man etwas nicht kennt? Das ist mein Hauptaspekt um den es mir hier geht. Um nichts anderes.



... kann man sich nicht über das entsprechende Produkt informieren und seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden?
Wozu gibt es das Internet?


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2012)

Klar kann man sich seine Meinung über Berichte, Tests, etc. bilden, aber das ist dann halt eben eine Meinung, die auf Informationen von anderen Quellen beruht.
Sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen indem man etwas ausprobiert, ist dann doch nochmal was anderes.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> > oder das man so tut als ob es den Desktop nicht mehr gäbe?
> 
> 
> ... als sogenannte "Handyapp" und diese muß ich immer separat starten...


Das fühlt sich aber nicht so an, wenn es nicht sogar falsch ist.
Die Modern UI ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein zu Beginn angezeigtes Vollbild Startmenü.

Ein Klick und man ist instant auf dem Desktop. (Entweder auf das Desktop Icon oder in den letzten ~10 Pixeln in der linken unteren Ecke)



> Für mich ist dies und das ist mein persönliches Empfinden, welches ich niemanden aufdrängen möchte, zu viel Spielerei, wenn es auf meinem Desktop wie in einem Bordell blinkt und blitzt, ...


Bei Win 8 gibt es 3-4 Punkte, an denen man zusätzliche Einblendungen bekommt. Dafür muß man die Maus in die letzten ~10 Pixel an den 4 Ecken ziehen.

Links unten: kleine Modern UI (Kachel)-Vorschau
Rechts unten/oben: App Einstellungs Menü
Links oben: Umschaltmöglichkeit zwischen App + Desktop
Bei mehreren geöffneten Apps kann man aus einer linken Ecke links noch einen Balken anzeigen lassen, der sämtliche geöffneten Apps anzeigt.

Sprich: wer keine Apps nutzen will, kriegt nur einmal beim Systemstart die Modern UI vorgesetzt und kann die komplette restliche Zeit mit dem Standard Desktop verbringen.



> Seit Windows 3.11 bevorzuge ich einen ziemlich aufgeräumten Desktop und bis heute hat sich daran nichts geändert.


 Und genau dsa kann man auch mit Win 8 machen:
(unteres Bild: Overlay bei Maus in einer der rechten Ecken)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwengie (20. Dezember 2012)

Du vergißt zu sagen,
daß das diese "Desktop-App" ist, welche man erst starten muß.
Begrüßen tut Dich nach meinen Informationen immer noch diese merkwürdige Metro-Ansicht mit diesen vielen Kacheln.
Und so einen Mist, sorry,  brauch ich nicht.

Bitte belehre mich, wenn MS doch noch eingelenkt hat

PS:
wenn meine Frau ein Notebook sich zulegen will und sie mit Win8 liebäugelt, werde ich es ihr nicht absprechen. 
Auf meinen Rechner kommt jedenfalls kein Windows 8,
auch weil ich momentan keine Lust dazu habe, alles neu installieren zu müssen.
Was sagt ein so schönes Sprichwort: Never change a running System.

Danke für das Einstellen der beiden Screens.


@golani:

ich benötige meinen Startknopf, da ich nicht gewillt bin, tausend Tastenkombis auswendig zu lernen.
Die Win-Tasten auf meiner Tastatur verwende ich so gut wie nie, das erledigt alles meine Maus.
Ich will schnell zwischen Programmen hin und her schalten können und dies uneingeschränkt, ohne auf die Metro-Oberfläche zurückgreifen zu müssen!
Optik soll stimmen, da mein Bildschirm Farben wiedergeben kann
Ich will das bisherige Startmenü und nicht diese dämliche Metro-Ansicht


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Du vergißt zu sagen,
> daß das diese "Desktop-App" ist, welche man erst starten muß.


Der Desktop mag als App deklariert sein, aber so schnell, wie der da ist, muß der schon mitgestartet sein.

Alleine die Tatsache, daß man den Desktop nicht beenden kann, ohne Win8 direkt mit herunterzufahren, weist schon darauf hin, daß der Desktop mehr ist als eine beliebige 08/15 App.



> Begrüßen tut Dich nach meinen Informationen immer noch diese merkwürdige Metro-Ansicht mit diesen vielen Kacheln.


Sach ich ja: 


> Die Modern UI ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein* zu Beginn angezeigtes* Vollbild Startmenü.





> Was sagt ein so schönes Sprichwort: Never change a running System.


Konsequenterweise müsstest du dann dein allererstes Betriebssystem immer noch installiert haben ...



> ich benötige meinen Startknopf, da ich nicht gewillt bin, tausend Tastenkombis auswendig zu lernen.


Wofür bräuchtest du denn diese "tausend" Tastenkombinationen?
Wie du auf meinen Screens sehen kannst, habe ich ~30 Verknüpfungen in der Taskleiste; Chrome und iTunes starte ich über die "Schnellstart" Kombis "Win+2" und "Win+3".

Ansonsten gibt es mehr Tastenkombis (zB zum Einblenden der Leiste rechts: Win+C), aber die alten funktionieren immer noch.



> Ich will schnell zwischen Programmen hin und her schalten können und dies uneingeschränkt, ohne auf die Metro-Oberfläche zurückgreifen zu müssen!


Kein Problem, geht wie gehabt mit Alt+Tab (inkl. evtl. geöffneter Apps)



> Optik soll stimmen, da mein Bildschirm Farben wiedergeben kann


Dafuq? Es wäre mir neu, daß Win 8 ein S/W Betriebssystem sein soll ...

Falls du die Farbverläüfe meinst: Die sind in der Tat weg, aber ehrlich? die paar Pixel am Rand der Programmfenster sind doch jetzt nicht wirklich entscheidend.



> Ich will das bisherige Startmenü und nicht diese dämliche Metro-Ansicht


Die Modern UI hat bis auf die aufklappenden Unterordner dieselbe Funktionalität wie das Startmenü.
Du kannst bspweise die Mod. UI aufrufen ("Win" drücken), "Media Player" eintippen und zack, startet der Media Player.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Das ist echt witzig, den Desktop als "App" zu klassifizieren und DAS dann auch noch als Nachteil zu deklarieren - selbst wenn der wirklich eine "App" ist: solang dessen "Start" dann nicht einige Sekunden dauert, wäre es doch völlig egal, ob das nun "formal" gesehen eine App ist  Aber der Desktop öffnet sich sofort, so als sei er nur eine andere "Seite" beim umblättern. Aber so wie Du es formulierst, muss man fragen: wenn also win8 nach dem Start ZUERST den Desktop präsentieren würde und nicht die Startseite mit dem Kacheldesign: wäre das also plötzlich was GANZ anderes, oder wie? Und wenn es win7 auch für Handys geben würde, wäre Dir win7 auch nicht recht, weil es ein "Handybetriebsystem" wäre? ^^ 

Was die Optik angeht kann man auch mit Sicherheit sich ein eigenes Design erschaffen, wenn man es will. Es ist ja auch nicht jeder mit den XP, Vista oder win7-Standarddesigns zufrieden gewesen... 

Ich hab win8 auf meinem Laptop - natürlich gibt es ein paar Unterschiede, die man "erlernen" muss, aber das musste man auch bei anderen neuen Windows-Versionen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Ansonsten kann man win8 aber wie win7 nutzen, daher sind Deine ganzen Gegenargumente nicht korrekt. Das einzige, was stimmt, ist: natürlich BRAUCHT niemand win8, wenn er eh schon win7 hat. Aber es ist auf keinen Fall schlechter oder umständlicher oder sonstwas in der Art. Aber: mein Laptop bootet nun DEUTLICH schneller als noch mit Vista, und WLAN ist SOFORT verbunden (früher hat das teils ne Minute gedauert) - allein deswegen hat es sich für mich schon gelohnt, das upgrade zu holen. Am DesktopPC bleib ich aber bei win7.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... natürlich BRAUCHT niemand win8, wenn er eh schon win7 hat. Aber es ist auf keinen Fall schlechter oder umständlicher oder sonstwas in der Art. Aber: mein Laptop bootet nun DEUTLICH schneller als noch mit Vista, und WLAN ist SOFORT verbunden (früher hat das teils ne Minute gedauert) - allein deswegen hat es sich für mich schon gelohnt, das upgrade zu holen.


 So sieht's aus.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich benötige meinen Startknopf, da ich nicht gewillt bin, tausend Tastenkombis auswendig zu lernen.
> Die Win-Tasten auf meiner Tastatur verwende ich so gut wie nie, das erledigt alles meine Maus.
> Ich will schnell zwischen Programmen hin und her schalten können und dies uneingeschränkt, ohne auf die Metro-Oberfläche zurückgreifen zu müssen!
> Optik soll stimmen, da mein Bildschirm Farben wiedergeben kann
> Ich will das bisherige Startmenü und nicht diese dämliche Metro-Ansicht


 
Und wer sagt dir, dass du in Win8 tausend Tastenkombinationen brauchst?
Wer sagt dir, dass du in Win8 nicht schnell zwischen Programmen wechseln kannst?
Wer sagt dir, dass du in Win8 Windows Tasten nutzen musst und nicht die Maus verwenden kannst?
Und in der Metrooberfläche siehst du nach dem Booten auch nur das, was du abgelegt hast - zum Beispiel Termine oder neue Mails ...
Ein Tastendruck und ich bin auf dem normalen Desktop - so wie in den früheren Versionen von Windows ... sieh die Metrooberfläche einfach als "Startmenü", welches automatisch geöffnet ist nach dem Booten.

Und genau das meinte ich mit dem Ausprobieren. Du scheinst diese Sachen einfach irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben und gibst das so weiter.
Hättest du es wenigstens mal getestet, hättest du gemerkt, dass es nicht so ist.

Ich arbeite in Win8 nicht wirklich anders als in Win7 - höchstens ein wenig schneller und komfortabler.

Aber jedem das seine ... nur mach nicht immer Sachen schlecht, die du nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kennst!


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Dezember 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @worrel:
> okay, danke für die Info
> 
> @golani79:
> ...


 
Oh man wieso sagst du sowas? Handybetriebssystem Windows 8. Mal Klarzustellen ist, dass das Handybetriebssystem Windows Phone 7.5 heißt!! Windows 8 ist ein Desktopbetriebssystem wie auch Windows 7. WindowsPhone hat technisch überhaupt nichts mit Windows8 zu tun, man hat lediglich versucht die Optik anzupassen. Und um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich von meinem Windows Phone an meinen PC wechsle und dann auch dieses Kacheldesktop habe, dann finde ich das toll, weil es einfach wie aus einem Guß wirkt. Viele verstehen das nicht und finden Windows 8 sei ein Handybetriebssystem. Ich denke wer es noch nie benutzt hat, bzw auf seinem Rechner installiert hat - sollte sich mit Aussagen wie deinen ein bisschen bremsen - denn Ahnung hast du wohl keine von diesem "Handybetriebssystem"


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Oh man wieso sagst du sowas? Handybetriebssystem Windows 8. Mal Klarzustellen ist, dass das Handybetriebssystem Windows Phone 7.5 heißt!! Windows 8 ist ein Desktopbetriebssystem wie auch Windows 7. WindowsPhone hat technisch überhaupt nichts mit Windows8 zu tun, ...


Windows 8 besteht aus 2 Teilen:
*Windows RT* und dem* Desktop-Windows*.
Windows RT ist der Teil, der *identisch *ist mit dem, was auf einem Windows Tablet installiert ist.

Windows 8 enthält aber eben auch den Desktop Kern. Der muß ja auch vorhanden sein, weil diverse Programme immer noch nur in der Desktop Variante existieren - nicht zuletzt der *Explorer *und die *Systemsteuerung*.


----------



## Kwengie (14. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Kwengie
> 
> Hast du es mittlerweile mal ausprobiert oder meckerst du einfach um des Meckerns willen?
> Klar kannst du das optische beurteilen wenn du was siehst, aber nicht das funktionelle.
> ...



ja,
habe ich mittlerweile und die Metro-Ansicht ist nicht zu verachten, jedoch verbesserungswürdig.
Dennoch vermisse ich weiterhin das gute alte Startmenü, welches man sich beispielsweise mit dem kostenpflichten Start8 (5 Dollar) zurückholt.

... aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen funtkionieren die Apps auf dem nagelneuen Rechner nicht mehr und Skype wie Store schmieren ab.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (14. Februar 2013)

Ich werde auf meinem jetztigen Notebook nicht upgraden. Lohnt sich nicht. Aber wenn ich mir im September ein neues hole, werd ich Windows 8 mit bestellen. Ich hab eine starke Abneigung gegen die Metro-Ansicht, aber es gibt ja Wege wie ich die weitest gehend verbannen kann, und wieder einen Start-Button bekomme


----------



## Crysisheld (14. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ja,
> habe ich mittlerweile und die Metro-Ansicht ist nicht zu verachten, jedoch verbesserungswürdig.
> Dennoch vermisse ich weiterhin das gute alte Startmenü, welches man sich beispielsweise mit dem kostenpflichten Start8 (5 Dollar) zurückholt.
> 
> ... aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen funtkionieren die Apps auf dem nagelneuen Rechner nicht mehr und Skype wie Store schmieren ab.


 
Was 5 Dollar für nen Startmenü zahlen?? Das ist ja so als würde ich im Restaurant schon für die Speisekarte ne Gebühr zahlen mussen...


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (15. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was 5 Dollar für nen Startmenü zahlen?? Das ist ja so als würde ich im Restaurant schon für die Speisekarte ne Gebühr zahlen mussen...



Es gibt auch kostenlose Programme dafür, wie etwa Classic Shell: Welcome to Classic Shell


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Februar 2013)

theDeadlyShadow schrieb:


> Es gibt auch kostenlose Programme dafür, wie etwa Classic Shell: Welcome to Classic Shell



Na da sieht die Microsoft Variante aber besser aus. Da würde ich die 5 USD sogar opfern...


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Na da sieht die Microsoft Variante aber besser aus. Da würde ich die 5 USD sogar opfern...


 
Warum?
Bei ClassicShell kann man fast alles selber anpassen. Das Startmenü, die Anordnung etc. Kannst dir sogar aussuchen, wie der Startbutton aussehen soll.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (16. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Na da sieht die Microsoft Variante aber besser aus. Da würde ich die 5 USD sogar opfern...


 
Gibt ja verschiedene Skins  ...umsonst

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Kwengie (16. Februar 2013)

Leute,

... innerhalb von drei Tagen dreimal einen BlueScreen erhalten.
Das ist Windows 8!


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> ... innerhalb von drei Tagen dreimal einen BlueScreen erhalten.
> Das ist Windows 8!



Dann stimmt was mit deinem PC nicht, oder du hast das Upgrade von Windows 8 über nen total marodes Windows7 gespielt. Ich habe seit dem Release von Windows8 keine Bluescreens, Leistungseinbußen oder sonst was. 

Probier doch mal im Wartungscenter "Windows auffrischen" vielleicht bringt es was.


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ... innerhalb von drei Tagen dreimal einen BlueScreen erhalten.
> Das ist Windows 8!


 ... innerhalb von über zwei Monaten keinen einzigen BlueScreen erhalten.
Das ist Windows 8!


----------



## golani79 (16. Februar 2013)

Hab es seit Oktober installiert und hatte noch nie einen Bluescreen.


----------



## Kwengie (16. Februar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... innerhalb von über zwei Monaten keinen einzigen BlueScreen erhalten.
> Das ist Windows 8!


 

vor allen Dingen, wenn der Rechner mit diesem Betriebssystem neu ist.
Das hatte ich mit meinem Vista-Rechner, der mittlerweile fünf Jahre alt ist, noch nicht gehabt.

Das ist Windows8! 


@Crysishled:
Das Notebook ist erst vier Tage alt, das Betriebssystem ebenfalls. 
Ich habe nur weitere Programme wie Office 2010 installiert.
... sogar das erste Mal habe ich ein Update abgebrochen, weil bei 27% nichts mehr ging und zwei Stunden versucht wurde, bei 27% ein Update von 52 MB zu ziehen und Internetverbindung bestand. Schließlich konnte ich auf andere Seiten im Netz zugreifen.


PS:
ist ja zu geil, seit 20 Minuten wird nach einem Update gesucht.
Mein Windows7-Notebook, der ehemalige Vista-Rechner, hatte bereits nach einer Minute das Update beendet und es wurde nichts gefunden.
Als ich mit den Sicherheitsinfos gestern "herumspielte, daß ich diesen PC als verrauenswürdigen PC hinzufügen solle, habe ich diese Probleme. Sogar eMails kann ich nicht mehr abrufen.

Warum erscheint im Konto meiner Frau andere PCs von mir auf, der Laptop sowie PPC von mir?


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2013)

ja ne, nur wenn ein frisches System sich aufhängt dann ist das eher ein Fall von PEBKAC, vorallem wenn man auch der einzige ist, der diese Probleme hat


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (16. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> vor allen Dingen, wenn der Rechner mit diesem Betriebssystem neu ist.
> Das hatte ich mit meinem Vista-Rechner, der mittlerweile fünf Jahre alt ist, noch nicht gehabt.
> 
> Das ist Windows8!


 
Könnte dann ja auch an dem Notebook liegen. Vielleicht irgend ein Hardwaredefekt?


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> vor allen Dingen, wenn der Rechner mit diesem Betriebssystem neu ist.
> Das hatte ich mit meinem Vista-Rechner, der mittlerweile fünf Jahre alt ist, noch nicht gehabt.
> 
> Das ist Windows8!
> ...



Ok das wusste ich nicht. Wenn der Rechner so neu ist würde ich ihn umtauschen und sagen, dass er nur abstürzt. Dann bekommst du im besten Fall gleich einen Neuen mit, oder eben dein Geld wieder. Aber so würde ich dann auch nicht mit arbeiten wollen. An Windows selber liegt das aber nicht. 

Von wo hast du den Rechner denn? 

Gruß


----------



## Kwengie (16. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, nur wenn ein frisches System sich aufhängt dann ist das eher ein Fall von PEBKAC, vorallem wenn man auch der einzige ist, der diese Probleme hat


 
Du,
ich werde Dir mal, wo das Problem besteht.
seit 92 bin ich mit Windows vertraut.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Du,
> ich werde Dir mal, wo das Problem besteht.
> seit 92 bin ich mit Windows vertraut.





Das ist jetzt aber kein richtiger Satz....  Nein wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Tausch den Rechner doch einfach um. Das kann ja irgendwo nicht sein, dass die Kiste sich immer mit nem Bluescreen verabschiedet. Da muss der Hersteller bzw. der Laden wo du das Ding gekauft hast nachbessern...


----------



## Kwengie (18. Februar 2013)

jetzt ist der Rechner richtig eingerichtet und irgendwo steckte der Wurm drinnen.
Sogar eMails konnte ich nicht mehr abrufen, geschweige denn auf mein soeben erstelltes Heimnetzwerk zugreifen.
Ich war bei einem Kumpel gewesen, Updates und Abruf der eMails gingen unproblematisch und der Rechner wurde "fertig" eingerichet.
Nun läuft alles tadellos und habe von ihm nochmals eine Win8-CD-Exemplar bekommen, welches er für mich bei MediaMarkt noch günstig erstanden hat. Jetzt ist die Kopie ja teurer und obwohl das Betriebssystem was feines ist, nachdem man sich den *fehlenden Startbutton* zurückgeholt hat, werde ich mir irgendwann mal später Win8 auf meinem Laptop installieren, auf dem Vista aufgespielt war, denn momentan habe ich keine großartige Lust, diesen Rechner neu aufzusetzen. Läuft ja seit einem Jahr alles tadellos... 

Ich finde es auch keinen großen Umstand,
zwischen Metro- und auch Desktopansicht mittels der Win-Taste hin- und herzuswitchen, aber den Startbutton hätte Microsoft uns nicht vorenthalten sollen, so daß man gezwungen ist, diese runde Kugel von einem Drittanbieter installieren zu müssen.
Diese "Kugel" ist auch seit Win 3.11 für mich das charakteristische Merkmal, daß ich mit einem MS-Betriebssystem arbeite.

und der Sperrbildschirm nervt,
da ich mit keinem Tablet oder gar Windows-Phone arbeite.
Aber diesen habe ich umgehen können, indem alle Benutzer kein Paßwort eingeben brauchen. Einfach in der Benutzerkontensteuerung aktiviert.


was ich nicht gutheiße, daß ich unter der Version von Skype für Windows 8 (Metro-Ansicht) mit der Webcam ein miserables Bild habe.
Sogar das von meinem Win7-Rechner wird miserabelst dargestellt, obwohl die Desktop-Variante jedoch ein klares Bild zeigt.
Bei Teamviewer habe ich auch ein klares Bild, auch das von meiner Frau.
... aber als ich die Desktopvariante von Skype zusätzlich installierte, hatte ich in der Metro-Variante auch ein besseres Bild gehabt.
Weiß wer, wo da der Deubel begraben liegt.


@Crysisheld:
ich war nicht so erbaut darüber, daß Enrisa mich als Problem deklarierte, denn ich habe nach diesem Ausdruck gegoogelt.
Nur das dazu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2013)

Man kann auch vieles aufrufen, wenn man einen Rechtsklick in die linke untere Ecke macht, da wo der Start-Knopf war. Da kommt man auch schnell zum Explorer, die Systemsteuerung, den Geräte-Manager.
Ich verbringe eh 99% der Zeit auf'm Desktop. Die 1% nur, um mal bei den News-Apps zu lesen, das ist das einzige Interessante für mich im Modern-UI Bereich  So lange man die ganzen Programme weiterhin normal laden kann, ist es ja auch kein Problem.
Was ich sehr schätze bei Win 8, das ist die Geschwindigkeit und das schnelle booten. Irgendwie wäre eine Mischung aus reinem Desktop-Betriebsystem wie Win 7 + Geschwindigkeit von Win8 die perfekte Mischung 
Naja mal gucken, was sie dann bei Win 9 machen werden.


----------



## Worrel (18. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Du,
> ich werde Dir mal, wo das Problem besteht.
> seit 92 bin ich mit Windows vertraut.


Ich werd dir mal wo kein Problem besteht:
Ich bin auch seit ähnlicher Zeit mit Windows vertraut und trotzdem zu blöd, daran zu denken, daß ein Treiber einer CD von 2005 wahrscheinlich nicht kompatibel zu Win8 sein wird ...

Sprich: Kein Mensch ist bugfrei  
Man kann noch so viel Erfahrung haben und eine Koryphäe auf seinem Gebiet sein und trotzdem Fehler machen. Und dann hat man eben ein PebKaC.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Nun läuft alles tadellos und habe von ihm nochmals eine Win8-CD-Exemplar bekommen, welches er für mich bei MediaMarkt noch günstig erstanden hat.


dh: du hattest vorher nur eine Raubkopie? Schon mal dran gedacht, das auch das die Fehlerursache sein könnte?



> ... den Startbutton hätte Microsoft uns nicht vorenthalten sollen, so daß man gezwungen ist, diese runde Kugel von einem Drittanbieter installieren zu müssen.


Was ist denn konkret der Unterschied?
Statt auf ein Icon zu klicken, klickst du jetzt innerhalb der ~10 Pixel der unteren linken Ecke, worauf sich die Metro UI öffnet. Das ist das Startmenü. Es ist jetzt lediglich im Vollbild dargestellt und es klappen keine Ordner mehr auf. Spontan weiß ich jetzt nichtmal, wann ich das letzte mal einen Ordner im Startmenü aufgeklappt hätte, seit es mit Vista dieses Suchfeld gibt - welches in Win 8 ebenfalls erscheint, sobald man anfängt, zu tippen.

Wenn du unbedingt aufklappende Ordner brauchst, mach einen Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste -> Symbolleiste -> neu...
Als Pfad trägst du "C:\Users\ <dein Benutzername> \AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs" ein, löst di Fixierung der Taskleiste und schiebst diesen Bereich zusammen - fertig
mit klick auf den Doppelpfeil hast du dann dein Startmenü (allerdings ohne "runde Kugel")



> Diese "Kugel" ist auch seit Win 3.11 für mich das charakteristische Merkmal, daß ich mit einem MS-Betriebssystem arbeite.


Megafail. 

In *Windows 3.11* hattest du nur einen "Program Manager" mit einem "Datei" Menü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In *Windows 95/98* gab es zwar einen "Start" Button, aber dieser war eben nur ein Button, keine "runde Kugel":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit *Windows XP* gab es zwar einen bunten Hintergrund und rundere Kanten, aber eine "runde Kugel" ist immer noch nicht vorhanden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst mit *Windows Vista* gab es denn eine "runde Kugel":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprich: dein charakteristisches Merkmal gibt es erst seit 5 und nicht seit 20 Jahren.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Februar 2013)

super Worrel, daß Du alles haarklein bebildern mußt, als ob ich die Entwicklungsgeschichte von Windows nicht kennen würde.
Und um eines bitte ich  Dich:
*Setz keine falschen Gerüchte einer Raubkopie in Umlauf!!!* und für Dich gilt ebenfalls, wer des Lesens mächtig ist, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> super Worrel, daß Du alles haarklein bebildern mußt, als ob ich die Entwicklungsgeschichte von Windows nicht kennen würde.


Wenn du behauptest,_ "Diese "Kugel" ist auch seit Win 3.11 für mich das charakteristische Merkmal, daß ich mit einem MS-Betriebssystem arbeite."_, dann erweckt das allerdings nicht den Eindruck, daß du die Geschichte des Startbuttons in Windows noch präsent hast. Betrachte es als kleine Auffrischung des Gedächtnisses. 



> Und um eines bitte ich  Dich:
> *Setz keine falschen Gerüchte einer Raubkopie in Umlauf!!!* und für Dich gilt ebenfalls, wer des Lesens mächtig ist, ist klar im Vorteil...


 Danke ebenso. Ich habe nämlich kein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt, sondern eine Frage gestellt.

Es steht dir natürlich frei, zu erklären, wieso dein Kumpel dir eine Win 8 DVD gekauft hat, wenn du doch bereits eine offizielle Lizenz gehabt hast. Dann wäre das "Gerücht" nämlich ruckzuck aus der Welt.


----------



## Kwengie (22. Februar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du behauptest,_ "Diese "Kugel" ist auch seit Win 3.11 für mich das charakteristische Merkmal, daß ich mit einem MS-Betriebssystem arbeite."_, dann erweckt das allerdings nicht den Eindruck, daß du die Geschichte des Startbuttons in Windows noch präsent hast. Betrachte es als kleine Auffrischung des Gedächtnisses.



für mich stellt es keine Behauptung dar, wenn ich von meinem persönlichen Empfinden schreibe, denn schließlich kannst Du ja auch anderer Meinung sein, was diese "Kugel" bzw. Windows-Symbol als sichtbares Startbutton betrifft.




> Danke ebenso. Ich habe nämlich kein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt, sondern eine Frage gestellt.


Natürlich hast Du das, weil Du mir unterstellt, daß ich mit einer Raubkopie gearbeitet haben sollte.



> Es steht dir natürlich frei, zu erklären, wieso dein Kumpel dir eine Win 8 DVD gekauft hat, wenn du doch bereits eine offizielle Lizenz gehabt hast. Dann wäre das "Gerücht" nämlich ruckzuck aus der Welt.


wieso schreibst Du in der Vergangenheit, denn diese Lizenz habe ich *immer* noch!
Eigentlich muß ich mich vor Dir nicht rechtfertigen, wofür ich diese zusätzliche Lizenz benötige. Ich verweise auf meine Probleme mit Windows 8 und daß das Notebook meiner Frau gehören wird.
Wer lesen kann, ist mächtig im Vorteil, ohne daß man einem andichtet, daß dieser mit einer illegalen Version von Win8 bisher gearbeitet haben sollte.

PS:
Erkläre mir bitte mal,
wie ich diese Lizenz auf meine anderen Rechner übertrage und ich möchte keine Software und sonstiges auf meinen Desktop-PC sowie HP-Rechner  haben, welche für dieses Notebook zugeschnitten worden ist.
Und man wäre auch blöd, sich das befristete Angebot von Microsoft entgehen zu lassen.

PPS:
auf meinen Rechnern läuft noch Win7 und ab dem 12. Februar habe ich meine ersten Gehversuche in Windows 8 unternommen und hatte leider Probleme, weil ich nicht so gescheit bin wie Du *lachlach* und die Community daher um Hilfe bitte bzw. meine ersten! Erfahrungen mit diesem BS poste.


----------



## Worrel (23. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> für mich stellt es keine Behauptung dar, wenn ich von meinem persönlichen Empfinden schreibe, denn schließlich kannst Du ja auch anderer Meinung sein, was diese "Kugel" bzw. Windows-Symbol als sichtbares Startbutton betrifft.


Wenn du schreibst, die "Kugel" sei ein Merkmal seit Win3.11, ist das eine Behauptung. 

Und "Kugel" wird nicht umsonst anders geschrieben als "Windows-Symbol".



> Natürlich hast Du das, weil Du mir unterstellt, daß ich mit einer Raubkopie gearbeitet haben sollte.


Eine Frage ist keine Behauptung oder Unterstellung.



> wieso schreibst Du in der Vergangenheit, denn diese Lizenz habe ich *immer* noch!


Weil es sich um einen Zustand in der Vergangenheit handelt. Nämlich bevor du die Lizenz von deinem Kumpel bekommen hast.
Eine Fomulierung wie "Ich habe das Buch schon letztes Jahr gehabt" schließt nicht aus, daß der Sprecher das Buch immer noch besitzt.

Bei deiner hier im Forum geposteten Meinung von Windows 8 liegt es nicht gerade nahe, daß du dir dann noch eine weitere Lizenz kaufst...

Nun ja, aber da das wohl so ist: Entschuldige für die Falsch-Vermutung.



> Erkläre mir bitte mal,
> wie ich diese Lizenz auf meine anderen Rechner übertrage und ich möchte keine Software und sonstiges auf meinen Desktop-PC sowie HP-Rechner  haben, welche für dieses Notebook zugeschnitten worden ist.


Afaik gibt's regelmässig Artikel in Zeitungen wie der PC Welt, die einem erklären, wie man aus solchen DVDs normale Windows Installations DVDs herstellt.


----------



## Kwengie (24. Februar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du schreibst, die "Kugel" sei ein Merkmal seit Win3.11, ist das eine Behauptung.
> 
> Und "Kugel" wird nicht umsonst anders geschrieben als "Windows-Symbol".



ich bin mit meinem Latein wirklich am Ende, wahrscheinlich verstehst Du wirklich nicht, was ich geschrieben habe:


> Diese "Kugel" ist auch seit Win 3.11 *für mich* das charakteristische Merkmal, daß ich mit einem MS-Betriebssystem arbeite.


Deutlicher kann ich wohl nicht schreiben bzw. zitieren und die Textbausteine extra für Dich hervorzuheben.
mann Worrel... 
Für mich ist es bewußt, daß für Dich bzw. für andere der Startbutton ein überflüssiges Button mit einer netten Animation sein kann, aber ich vermisse dieses "charakterische Merkmal eines MS-Betriebssystems" in Windows 8 halt und ich tippe tausendmale auf diese blaue Windowskugel am Tag, um das Startmenü aufzurufen, da ich mit dem BS und den Programmen arbeite und nicht nur spiele.
Ich habe daher von *mir* und *meinen persönlichen* Empfindungen geschrieben und daher ist das keine Behauptung.
Eine Behauptung ist, wen ich z. B. sage, daß Battlefield 4 im Herbst d. J. Battlefield 3 ablösen wird.

... ob nun "Kugel" oder einfach Startbutton ist doch irrelevant, da seit Windows Vista dieses Startbutton zu einer Kugel geworden ist.
Dies hast Du auch dokumentarisch belegt.
Denk mal bitte darüber nach, warum ich das Wort Kugel auch mit Anführungszeichen versehen habe...



> Eine Frage ist keine Behauptung oder Unterstellung.


Natürlich ist das eine Unterstellung, denn Du stellt mir anheim, daß ich eventuell mit einer Raubkopie gearbeitet haben soll und die Frage ist so überflüssig gewesen, wenn Du mein Posting richtig durchgelesen hättest. Es ging um den Rechner meiner Frau, auf dem Win8 vorinstalliert ist und das wiederum ist keine Raubkopie!
Erinnere Dich bitte Deiner eigenen Worte:  _*dh:* du hattest vorher nur eine Raubkopie? Schon mal dran gedacht, das auch das die Fehlerursache sein könnte?_
... also eine Feststelllung, eine Mutmaßung von Dir, bloß ist diese mit einer Frage umhüllt.
Und wie soll ich bitteschön Deiner Meinung auch mit einer Raubkopie gearbeitet haben, wenn dies meine ersten Gehversuche in diesem Betriebssystem waren?

Warum denkst Du immer, daß man mit gestohlener Software arbeiten solle und daß alle Menschen, außer Dir natürlich, Raubkopierer sind?
Merkwürdigerweise melde ich mich erst am 12. d. M., obwohl Win8 schon etwas älter ist und wieso melde ich mich, wenn ich anhand einer "Raubkopie" doch wissen sollte, wie man Windows 8 anständig einrichtet, so daß man mit diesem Betriebssystem wie bisher arbeiten kann?


aja,
wenn ich mit Skyrim oder Battlefield 3 Probleme habe, heißt es gleich von Dir, ob ich eventuell mit einer Raubkopie spielen solle.
Läuft doch auf das Selbige hinaus.



> Weil es sich um einen Zustand in der Vergangenheit handelt. Nämlich bevor du die Lizenz von deinem Kumpel bekommen hast.
> Eine Fomulierung wie "Ich habe das Buch schon letztes Jahr gehabt" schließt nicht aus, daß der Sprecher das Buch immer noch besitzt.


Nein, das bedeutet, daß Du das Buch nicht mehr in Deinem Besitz wähnst, wenn Du schreibst, daß Du das Buch gehabt hattest 
(Plusquamperfekt). Aber Du besitzt das Buch immer noch und so ist es auch mit der Lizenz zu Windows8.



> Bei deiner hier im Forum geposteten Meinung von Windows 8 liegt es nicht gerade nahe, daß du dir dann noch eine weitere Lizenz kaufst...


was habe ich ab dem 12. Februar so Negatives über Windows 8 geschrieben?
Ich habe Einrichtungsprobleme geschildert und ohne dieser "Kugel", ich weiß, Du liebst das Wort, war ich aufgeschmissen und seit Win 3.11 bin ich es gewohnt, mehr mit der Maus als mit der Tastatur oder irgendwelchen Kürzeln zu arbeiten.
Und Du denkst wohl nicht, daß 30,00 € für ein funktionierendes Betriebssystem verlockend sind?
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es hier geschrieben habe, aber momentan habe ich keine großartige Lust, mein Betriebssystem mit all den Programmen neu aufzusetzen, denn seit einem Jahr!!! arbeitet dieses ziemlich tadellos.
Und Du weißt ja selbst, daß die 30,00 €-Aktion seit fast einem Monat vorbei ist.
Ich bin sogar noch froh darüber, so günstig an ein Betriebssystem gekommen zu sein.

und diese Scham-Baar mit dieser super großen Uhr, merkwürdiges Wort,
nervt tierisch auf dem Desktop, wenn mein Mauszeiger oder ich an die rechte Seite des Bildschirmes komme.
... aber meine Frau wird sich damit herumschlagen müssen.
Was ich wohl damit meine, Worrel... 



> Afaik gibt's regelmässig Artikel in Zeitungen wie der PC Welt, die einem erklären, wie man aus solchen DVDs normale Windows Installations DVDs herstellt.


 Du solltest auch wissen, daß man keine DVDs mitgeliefert bekommt...
Das ist bei meinem HP-Notebook so gewesen und auch bei dem Sony-Rechner meiner Frau.
(Komm mir bitte jetzt nicht, daß ich erst eine sogenannte Wiederherstellungs-CD/ DVD erstellen oder diese mir zuschicken lassen soll.)


Worrel,
ich glaube mich entsinnen zu können, 
daß Windows 8 ein schniekes Betriebssystem ist, wenn man sich durch Drittanbieter den Startbutton zurückgeholt hat und daß das Windows so einrichtbar ist, wie man dieses auch haben möchte. (Hintergrundbilder und nicht wie MS uns das vorschreiben will)
Trotzdem ist die Kachel-Ansicht zu umständlich für mich und ich muß mehr Handgriffe tun, wenn ein Programm geschlossen werden soll. Auf dem Touchpad mußte ich mehrmals ansetzen, um das Fenster überhaupt vom oberen Bildschirmrand zum unteren zu befördern, damit das Programm geschlossen wird.
Tatsache ist jedoch, daß Windows 8 nicht mehr für den Desktop-PC ausgelegt ist, obwohl der Desktop-PC ein eigenständiges Betriebssystem bräuchte, da die Eingabegeräte weiterhin Maus und Tastatur sind.

Am neuen Skype für Windows 8 (Kachel-Version) sehe ich ja, wie beschissen die Webcam arbeitet, obwohl in der Desktop-Variante ein gestochenes scharfes Bild übermittelt wird. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Kachel-Version ist auch mau.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Deutlicher kann ich wohl nicht schreiben bzw. zitieren und die Textbausteine extra für Dich hervorzuheben.
> mann Worrel...


Ändert alles nichts daran, daß es eine "Kugel" erst seit Vista gibt.



> ... ich vermisse dieses "charakterische Merkmal eines MS-Betriebssystems" in Windows 8 halt und ich tippe tausendmale auf diese blaue Windowskugel am Tag, um das Startmenü aufzurufen, da ich mit dem BS und den Programmen arbeite und nicht nur spiele.


Das wären dann schätzungsweise 3 Sekunden x 1000 = 50 Minuten, die du jeden Tag nur damit zubringst, den Mauszeiger auf den Startbutton zu bewegen und dem Startmenü beim Ausklappen zuzugucken. 
Mit Hotkeys wären es keine 10 Minuten -gerade beim Arbeiten ein Grund, sich Hotkeys zu definieren.



> Ich habe daher von *mir* und *meinen persönlichen* Empfindungen geschrieben und daher ist das keine Behauptung.


Du hast geschrieben, daß diese "Kugel" ein Merkmal seit Windows 3.11 ist. Das ist eine Behauptung.



> ... ob nun "Kugel" oder einfach Startbutton ist doch irrelevant, da seit Windows Vista dieses Startbutton zu einer Kugel geworden ist.
> Dies hast Du auch dokumentarisch belegt.
> Denk mal bitte darüber nach, warum ich das Wort Kugel auch mit Anführungszeichen versehen habe...


Nun, zum Beispiel, weil sie nur zweidimensional ist.
Die Windows Logo Fahne als "Kugel" zu sehen ist für mich jedenfalls nicht sehr naheliegend.




> Natürlich ist das eine Unterstellung, ...
> Erinnere Dich bitte Deiner eigenen Worte:  _*dh:* du hattest vorher nur eine Raubkopie? Schon mal dran gedacht, das auch das die Fehlerursache sein könnte?_
> ... also eine Feststelllung, eine Mutmaßung von Dir, bloß ist diese mit einer Frage umhüllt.


Du kannst es drehen und wenden, wie du willst, es sind nur 2 Fragen und keine Unterstellung.

Und was willst du diesbezüglich eigentlich noch, außer meiner Entschuldigung, die ich dir schon in Posting #63 geliefert habe?



> Du solltest auch wissen, daß man keine DVDs mitgeliefert bekommt...


Tut mir leid, daß ich mir nicht dauernd neue Rechner kaufe, um den aktuellen Stand der Dinge diesbezüglich zu kennen.
Bei meinem Notebook habe ich jedenfalls noch Recovery DVDs dazu bekommen.



> ... ist die Kachel-Ansicht zu umständlich für mich


Dann nutz sie halt nicht. 
Ich seh die nur bis zum ersten Tastendruck, mit dem ich Chrome starte und auf den Desktop umschalte.



> ... ich muß mehr Handgriffe tun, wenn ein Programm geschlossen werden soll.


Programme und Apps lassen sich alle mit ALT + F4 schliessen.



> Tatsache ist jedoch, daß Windows 8 nicht mehr für den Desktop-PC ausgelegt ist, obwohl der Desktop-PC ein eigenständiges Betriebssystem bräuchte, da die Eingabegeräte weiterhin Maus und Tastatur sind.


Tatsache ist, daß der RT Teil von Win8 nicht in erster Linie für den Desktop ausgelegt ist.
Der Desktop ist wie gehabt genauso ausgelegt wie der der vorigen Windows Versionen.



> Am neuen Skype für Windows 8 (Kachel-Version) sehe ich ja, wie beschissen die Webcam arbeitet, obwohl in der Desktop-Variante ein gestochenes scharfes Bild übermittelt wird. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Kachel-Version ist auch mau.


 Warum nutzt du dann die Kachel Variante?


----------



## Kwengie (24. Februar 2013)

ich weiß gar nicht,
was Du hast, denn ich habe gesagt, was zu sagen war, ohne eigentlich mißverstanden zu werden.
Du hast mich genau verstanden, was ich mit der Kugel meinte und Du kommst plötzlich mit dem Windows-Logo.

Und meine Meinung über Win8 kannst Du nicht beeinflussen und ich bleibe dabei, daß Win8 ohne Zusatzsoftware wie Start8 für den Desktop-PC unbrauchbar ist.
Schließlich will ich mit dem Rechner auch arbeiten können und nicht nur, wie in dem einen TV-Spot mit dem kleinen Mädchen gezeigt wird, wie ich rote Münder male.
Ich brauch den Desktop und das Startmenü, welches ich mittels Druck auf den Startbutton bekomme.
Bitte jetzt nicht als Behauptung darstellen!


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht,
> was Du hast, denn ich habe gesagt, was zu sagen war, ohne eigentlich mißverstanden zu werden.
> Du hast mich genau verstanden, was ich mit der Kugel meinte und Du kommst plötzlich mit dem Windows-Logo.


Weil der Startbutton nun mal nicht rund war, als es noch keine Kugel gab und das "rundeste", was es damals gab, das Windows Logo auf dem Startbutton war.



> Und meine Meinung über Win8 kannst Du nicht beeinflussen und ich bleibe dabei, daß Win8 ohne Zusatzsoftware wie Start8 für den Desktop-PC unbrauchbar ist.


Und daß One Click Icons in der Taskleiste wesentlich schneller geklickt sind als 
- auf den Startbutton klicken
- auf "Programme" ziehen
- auf den Programm Unterorder ziehen
- Programm Icon klicken

und du somit beim Starten von Programmen 3/4 der Zeit sparen könntest, überzeugt dich kein kleines bischen?
Hier, so könnte das aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Schließlich will ich mit dem Rechner auch arbeiten können und nicht nur, wie in dem einen TV-Spot mit dem kleinen Mädchen gezeigt wird, wie ich rote Münder male.


Wie oft muß ich dir noch sagen, daß dich keiner zwingt, die Metro UI zu nutzen?
Ein Tastendruck und du bist auf dem gewohnten Desktop.


----------



## Spielefan1975 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin im Moment noch mit meinem Windows 7 völlig zufrieden. Aktuell sehe ich noch keinen Grund umzusteigen.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (25. Februar 2013)

Spielefan1975 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment noch mit meinem Windows 7 völlig zufrieden. Aktuell sehe ich noch keinen Grund umzusteigen.


 
Danke für diesen Post  (Kein Sarkasmus)


----------



## rohan123 (25. Februar 2013)

Bei alten Laptops ist Windows 8 wie ein Segen. Auf meinem neuen zwangsinstalliert. Ein Downgrade wäre sinnlos. Schnell ist es wahrlich, und mit Spielen hatte ich auch kein Problem bis jetzt. Konnte sogar Dirt 1 installieren, na ja mit einem Trick und dem Kopierschutztreiberupdate.
Ein kleines Problemchen mit der Foto-App - siehe Thread. Aber daran soll es nicht scheitern. Es bootet so verdammt schnell. Doch wenn du Windows 7 hast, und zufrieden bist - bleib dabei. Warte auf das erste gro0e Update namens Blue? Mal sehen.


----------



## hobbi-IT (12. März 2013)

Ich habe Windows 8 auf dem Laptop eines Freundes testen können. Für mich selbst muss ich sagen, dass ich damit nicht klar komme ! 
In meinem Kopf ist es für mich wie ein Programm für ein Tablet. Man möchte am liebsten die ganze zeit auf den Bildschirm drücken.
Erst einmal bleibe ich noch bei Windows 7.


----------



## Kwengie (12. März 2013)

@Hobbit-IT:
so erging es mir auch,
aber ich habe mich mit den zwei Ansichten arrangieren können und die Metro-Ansicht finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, wenn die Desktop-Ansicht die Hauptansicht bleibt oder, daß man dies so einstellen könne. Microsoft setzt da uns einen Riegel vor, was ich nicht gut heiße.


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2013)

Ich ändere gerade meine Meinung über die Metro Oberfläche total 

Da ich mittlerweile meinen PC mit einem Monitor und einem Fernseher betreibe passiert es häufig daß ich aufm Sofa vorm TV sitze, mit Funk M+T, und aufm Desktop was machen will. Das fällt mir oft schwer da die Schrift doch arg klein ist. Ich kann die Auflösung reduzieren oder die Bedienerhilfe einschalten, das wahre ist es aber nicht. Ich habe einen 43"er und nutze 1080x1200 Auflösung damit mein Desktop genau so ist wie auf meinem Monitor und sich nichts verschiebt. Sitzen tu ich so 2 1/2 Meter davor.

Eben hab ich an Steam Big Picture gedacht und bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mal die Metro Oberfläche, die ich nie nutze oder sehe, mal mitm TV zu testen. Es ist absolut erste Sahne!!!  

Dafür steigt für mich der Mehrwert eines zweiten "Desktops" der sich Metro nennt von 0 auf 90  Jetzt ist es für mich die wohl offensichtlichste Neuerung die auch Sinn macht 

NAtürlich, wenn ich arbeiten oder ernsthaft am System rumwerkeln will geh ich an den Monitor, aber so um mal eben Powerdvd zu starten oder andere Anwendungen zu starten ist es genial! Muss ich echt noch mehr mit rumspielen und mal gucken was es auf dem App Markt gibt (Online TV-Zeitschrift App z.b  )


----------

